# New guy question



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

I am trying to make a C&C habitat for my soon to be hedgehog. I have run into a problem in procuring coroplast. I just wanted to know if there was another alternative that was hedgehog approved.

Thanks,
Tyler Ech


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have heard of people using plexiglass for their C&C cages.
Never tried it myself so i'm not sure if it's ok.


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

How about using the 4x8 sheets of shower paneling? It would be water proof so that it would not soak in urine and it is also pretty smooth and actually quite cheap at about 11 dollars per 4x8 sheet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you mean the shower panels that is like a Masonite board with tile patterns on it? If so, yes it would probably work as long as the cut edges were sealed. 

Those plastic panels that are used in drop ceilings would also work as long as you sanded the sharp edges.


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

I was actually talking more about the shower panels that are just plastic that you would normally just use adhesive to put on your walls. It is kind of thin and has a slight texture to it. Nothing overly rough. I would probably just tape off the corners so my hedgie couldnt hurt himself. I just wanted to make sure nothing in the plastic would effect the hedgies skin or anything like that. 

Tyler Ech


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never seen the panels you describe. I'm sure it should work fine though, maybe even better than coroplast. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Cardboard with adhesive vinyl tiles are also popular. They're slippery though like the coroplast so you'd have to also put down a bit of fleece.


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

My plan is to do the shower panel as a bottom of the cage with an awesome fleece bedding that my girlfriend is making up. Then I was going to use the shower paneling on the sides of the cage so my little hedgie wont try and climb the walls.


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

This is the beginnings of my hedgie habitat. I just wanted to show off the paneling stuff so you all could get a better idea of what I meant.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Interesting. That would almost be better than coroplast. Where did you get it and Canada or US?


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

I got it at Homedpot here in Alabama on the same aisle as the tileboard and wood paneling. It is really thin and pretty cheap. I got all of those pieces out of one sheet. I still had a bunch left over that I left there cause I had no use for it.


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

The cage part itself, the wire walls, where did you find that? I want to build my own cage, but I can't seen to find the right materials. Thanks


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

Target. They had the parts to make a one level for $16 and I got 2 of those and made a second level so I could have storage and a roof for my hedgie. I wanted a roof to sit the CHE on for fear of a clamp lamp coming loose and falling on him. I even had enough extra to make another little storage crate to keep supplies in.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wire closet shelving also makes great lids for C&C cages. There are pictures somewhere on here. 

Depending on the fixture you get for the emitter, some of them have small holes along the bottom rim of the shroud. I use those holes to wire the emitter to the lid and then there is no way it can get knocked off or moved. If your fixture doesn't have holes, they can be easily added.


----------



## Frosteemoob (Feb 20, 2010)

Ah thats a great idea Nancy. I haven't gotten the actual lamp part yet. I was gonna stop at the local pets store and grab that sometime this week so Ill keep an eye for predrilled holes to avoid waking my neighbors up with any more hedgehog habitat construction.


----------

